# Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2018)

[ANZEIGE]
Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

						Nach dem R4 und R5 gibt es jetzt auch das Fractal Design R6 als PCGH-Edition mit diversen Aufwertungen. Welche Besonderheiten die neue PCGH-Edition aufweist, erfahren Sie in diesem Artikel.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

"Nur" 165 Euro, wow!


----------



## Nono15 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Nice 

Diese Abdeckplatte für die PSU-Shroud - ich finde dieses Einzelteil nicht bei Fractal-Design auf der Webseite 
Gibt es die dann nur exklusiv bei der PCGH-Edition?

Ich hab zwei von diesen R6-Gehäusen und hätte gerne jeweils eine solche Abdeckplatte drin...


----------



## der_yappi (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Schade, schade - leider nicht für mich...

Eine PCGH-Version OHNE Glas-Seitenteil(e) wäre für mich in Frage gekommen.
So wirds dann "nur" die normale R6 Version werden - für mich ist "schlichter = besser"


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Deathy93 schrieb:


> "Nur" 165 Euro, wow!



Wenn man bedenkt dass das normale "Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Black TG" schon um die  140-150€ kostet und die PCGH Version nur in geringen Mengen Gefertigt wird, ist der Preis schon gerechtfertigt - wenn auch ziemlich hoch (aber wer das Gehäuse kauft macht das ja nicht um Geld zu sparen)

Es hat halt zusätzlich ein weiteres Seitenteil aus Glas, eine weiße statt blaue LED, die besseren Venturi HF statt Dynamic Lüfter und die Netzteil Abdeckung, das kostet alles Geld und ist dann am Ende teurer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Deathy93 schrieb:


> "Nur" 165 Euro, wow!


Das ist wie gesagt die UVP, der Marktpreis könnte auch darunter liegen.



Nono15 schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Diese Abdeckplatte für die PSU-Shroud - ich finde dieses Einzelteil nicht bei Fractal-Design auf der Webseite
> Gibt es die dann nur exklusiv bei der PCGH-Edition?
> ...


Gute Frage, ich würde da einfach mal den Fractal-Design-Support anschreiben, vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Schade, schade - leider nicht für mich...
> 
> Eine PCGH-Version OHNE Glas-Seitenteil(e) wäre für mich in Frage gekommen.
> So wirds dann "nur" die normale R6 Version werden - für mich ist "schlichter = besser"


Psssst... es wird vom R6 PCGH-Edition eine zweite Version mit geschlossenen Seitenteilen geben, die wir für die PCGH-PCs einsetzen, ich kläre mal ab, ob es diese Gehäuse dann auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Psssst... es wird vom R6 PCGH-Edition eine zweite Version mit geschlossenen Seitenteilen geben, die wir für die PCGH-PCs einsetzen, ich kläre mal ab, ob es diese Gehäuse dann auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt.



Wäre für mich auch Interessant da ich sowieso keine RGB LEDs, sondern eher brain/beige Noctua Lüfter verbauen würde 

Außerdem würde ich das Glas andauernd putzen müssen und aufpassen keine Kratzer zu machen


----------



## blautemple (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Um in gehärtetes Glas Kratzer zu bekommen musst du dich aber schon ganz schön anstrengen


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



blautemple schrieb:


> Um in gehärtetes Glas Kratzer zu bekommen musst du dich aber schon ganz schön anstrengen



Darin bin ich (leider) experte 

Ich gehe halt oft auf LAN Partys, da kann sowas schnell passieren


----------



## dcode (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

USB-C an der Front, keine halben Sachen beim Glas, ein Zuhause für meinen DVD-Brenner, vernünftige Belüftung und bewährtes dezentes Design? Gefällt mir! Würde ich glatt schwach werden, wäre es nicht zu schade um meine neuen Lüfter. (Den PCGH-Sticker gibt's nicht zufällig auch einzeln? Muss haben )


----------



## dynastes (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Das zweite Glaspanel halte ich für eine seltsame und unnötige Änderung, aber der Rest gefällt.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

kann man im Deckel zumindest noch einen Lüfter hinten verbauen oder ist das permanent zu.

Stelle mir nur einen Lüfter der Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst irgendwie etwas wenig vor aber schön das man dann zumindest mal Lüfter im Gehäuse hat die man um zu optimieren nicht ersetzen muss da diese schon sehr gut sind. 

Würde mich aber mal über eine PCGH Edition freuen die wirklich auf sehr gute Kühlleistung optimiert ist bei geringer Geräuschentwicklung mit hochwertigen - also keine geschlossene Front und am besten 3 Lüfter vorne rein und mindestens 2 oben oder hinten raus, so das ideale Gehäuse das auch bezahlbar ist habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Das kann dann ruhig wenn gut gemacht mit guten Venturi oder ähnlichen Lüftern auch bis zu 200€ kosten.

Ansonsten so stellt man sich nen Frontpanel vor, alles dran und schön schlicht gehalten - das LED hab ich aus dem genannten Grund bisher immer einfach nicht angeschlossen - aktuell hab ich nen Fractal Define R2 Big Tower


----------



## BikeRider (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Geht da ein BluRay-Brenner rein ?


----------



## Mydgard (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Beim R4 PCGH ist oben gar kein Deckel, das wird es hier wohl eher nicht geben, oder doch? So ist oben drauf eine Ebene Fläche ...


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Geht da ein BluRay-Brenner rein ?



Laut dem Video geht das, so lange der DVD- oder BluRay Brenner den 5,25" Formfaktor hat


----------



## Mosed (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Ich verstehe 2 Hypes nicht:
- Fenster im Gehäuse (wollen echt so viele Klickibunti-Feuerwerk im Zimmer haben? Am besten noch Tastatur uns Maus mit wildem RGB-Geblinke)
- keine 5,25 Zoll Schächte. Zumindest 1x fürs optische Laufwerk wie bei dem Fractal finde ich sinnvoll. PC Zeitschriften haben z.B. immer noch DVDs beiliegen und keine USB-Sticks. Mein Auto akzeptiert auch nur (MP3-)CDs. Klar wäre extern eine Option, aber warum, wenn intern genug Platz ist?

Wären PWM Lüfter nicht besser?
Ich habe mir das normale Fractal Design R6 ohne Fenster mit USB-C in Gunmetal bestellt. Bin gespannt. Ich hoffe die Lüfter taugen was, habe aktuell Silent Wings von Bequiet im Gehäuse.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Geht da ein BluRay-Brenner rein ?


Ja, das Gehäuse hat ein 5,25-Zoll-Schacht in der Front.



Mydgard schrieb:


> Beim R4 PCGH ist oben gar kein Deckel, das wird es hier wohl eher nicht geben, oder doch? So ist oben drauf eine Ebene Fläche ...


Im Gegensatz zum R4/R5 PCGH ist das R6 PCGH oben nicht komplett geschlossen und entspricht hier dem normalen R6.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum R4/R5 PCGH ist das R6 PCGH oben nicht komplett geschlossen und entspricht hier dem normalen R6.



Ok also kann man ganz normal öffnen und oben noch 1-2 Lüfter oder passenden Radiator verbauen nach gleichem Konzept wie beim R6?


----------



## BxBender (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Im Shop werden die Produkte nicht gelistet....


----------



## dcode (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

RIP Anfang Februar


----------



## Rizoma (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Nono15 schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Diese Abdeckplatte für die PSU-Shroud - ich finde dieses Einzelteil nicht bei Fractal-Design auf der Webseite
> Gibt es die dann nur exklusiv bei der PCGH-Edition?
> ...



Nein ist nicht exklusiv schau Mal das Video wo das pcgh r6 vorgestellt wird da wird es erklärt wenn ich mich Recht erinnere passte die Abdeckung von einem anderen fractal Gehäuse. 


Zum Thema Mindfactory hatte die usb-c Variante mit TG Seitenteil letzte Woche für 120€ da müsste ich zuschlagen wollte nicht warten bis die pcgh Version im Preis gefallen ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Eigentlich ein sehr hübsches Gehäuse... die R5-Version fand ich schon gut (so gut, dass der PC meiner Frau drinsteckt).

Aber mal ehrlich - was ist denn bitte "geil" daran die zweite Seite auch aus Glas zu haben? Dass man das Kabelgewöll das ich da verstecken muss besser sehen kann? 

Und - ernstgemeinte Frage - wer in aller Welt braucht noch USB2-Frontanschlüsse wenn man USB3 hat und die ohnehin abwärtskompatibel sind? Der einzige Effekt den das hat ist dass man immer schauen muss wo man seinen Stick reinsteckt um nicht versehentlich den lahmen 2er zu erwischen.


----------



## noname545 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

lohnt sich das R6 wenn man aktuell das R3 noch hat? Suche ein Gehäuse was viel Platzt zwischen den Seiten hat, um die Kabel besser zu verlegen. Bei dem R3 kriege ich die Seitenwand gerade noch so zu -.-


----------



## Gerry1984 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



> Weitere Besonderheiten bei der PCGH-Edition sind die weiße statt blaue LED, sowie die Fronttür, die im Auslieferungszustand nach rechts und nicht nach links öffnet.



Ernsthaft? Eine Besonderheit, also ein besonderes Merkmal was bei so einem Produkt zum kaufen anregen sollte, die zwei Schrauben der Fronttürbefestigung rechts statt links anzuschrauben damit die Türe in die andere Richtung aufgeht? Na wenn das mal kein Argument ist... 

Und das Seitenteil rechts auch aus TG, verstehe ich nicht. Da hinten sieht man die Rückseite des Mainboards, vielleicht noch eine olle SSD und jede Menge Kabelsalat, ähh ich meine Kabelmanagament  Was bringt das außer dass es teurer und schwerer wird? Ein weiteres unnötiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal wie die nach rechts öffnende Fronttür?


----------



## Rizoma (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Im übrigen mein R6 hat auch ne weiße LED und ist keine PCGH edition ich würde Mal drauf wetten das die Marketing Abteilung nicht aufgepasst hat und alle USB-C R6 Gehäuse weiße LEDs haben


----------



## Rollora (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Schade, schade - leider nicht für mich...
> 
> Eine PCGH-Version OHNE Glas-Seitenteil(e) wäre für mich in Frage gekommen.
> So wirds dann "nur" die normale R6 Version werden - für mich ist "schlichter = besser"


Bin mit dem R5 White sowas von Glücklich. Zumal das Glas ja auch nicht Schall dämmt und es wohl etwas lauter wäre als ein normales R6


----------



## MajorTom69 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Schirmen diese Glasseitenwände überhaupt die Störstrahlung ab?


----------



## Gerry1984 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Störstrahlung


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

= Wort für elektromagnetische Hintergrundstrahlung von denen manche glauben sie würden einen PC beeinflussen was in 99,99% der Fälle Unsinn ist.

Für diejenigen Mitbürger, die ihren PC direkt neben starken EM-Strahlensendern betreiben wollen die Arbeitsfrequenzen des PCs "treffen" könnten (Amateurfunker usw.) hat die Menschheit das "SpreadSpectrum" in den BIOS-Optionen erfunden das den Grundtakt des Systems leicht variiert um nicht zufällig die Resonanz der äußeren EM-Strahlen zu treffen. Das ist aber auch unabhängig von der Gehäusewand - denn Strahlen die so stark sind, dass sie die Elektronik des Mainboards nennenswert beeinflussen können werden weder von einer Glaswand noch von nem Millimeter Stahlblech aufgehalten. Und das ist bei allen anderen Frequenzen auch gar kein Problem - sonst würde kein PC in einer Wohnung funktionieren die WLan hat. 
(Ist etwas übertrieben da WLan viel zu geringe Strahlungsleistungen hat um da was zu beeinflussen, es geht nur darum zu zeigen, dass die Sorge um EM-Strahlung Unsinn ist zumindest im Hinblick auf "PC funktioniert oder nicht". Um einen PC mit externer EM-Strahlung zum Absturz zu bringen muss man schon sehr üble Keulen auffahren - bzw da würde ich mir eher Sorgen um meine gesundheit machen als darum ob der PC stabil läuft).

Falls es darum geht, was aus dem PC RAUS kommt an EM: Das ist nach aktuellem Stand viiiiel zu wenig um einen Einfluss auf den Menschen zu haben (kuriose EM-empfindliche Individuen mal ausgenommen wo noch keiner so genau weiß was wie warum die so sind). Jedes Handynetz, WLan, Mikrowelle usw. strahlt viel mehr/stärker als ein PC und da laufen die Leute auch 24/7 mit rum ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. Oder die Röhrenmonitore früher (TV, PC-Bildschirme).... was da in den Anfangszeiten an Strahlung aus den Koffern rausgekommen ist da biste gefühlt braun geworden im Gesicht wenn du zu lange davor gesessen hast (Röhrenmonitore geben tatsächlich sogar weiche Röntgenstrahlen ab - auch wenn die Menge im Bereich einiger Mikrosievert/Jahr ziemlich bedeutungslos ist). Hat kein Mensch sich Gedanken drüber gemacht. 


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ob Stahl- oder Glaswand ist heutzutage eine reine Designentscheidung (für nicht-Aluhutträger).


----------



## robbe07 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Habs mir mal (vor)bestellt.


----------



## Horilein (3. März 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Sehr schick, ich hab das Define R3 und das hat 2012 auch 120 Euro gekostet. Habs aber keine Sekunde bereut.
Bei nem überfälligem Umbau ist das bestimmt dabei


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (3. April 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Wann wird das Gehäuse denn wieder lieferbar sein? ich wollte es mir gerade als Belohnung für eine Prüfung bestellen und jetzt das.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. April 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Wann wird das Gehäuse denn wieder lieferbar sein? ich wollte es mir gerade als Belohnung für eine Prüfung bestellen und jetzt das.



Ja, dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. April 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Alles klar, dann warte ich gespannt.


----------



## Schnibbel (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ja, dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.


Was ist jetzt mit der Version mit geschlossenen Seitenteilen?
Noch nix neues?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Habe von Alternate die Info bekommen, dass das Gehäuse ab Mitte/Ende Mai wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Das Gehäuse scheint wieder lieferbar zu sein, der Link im Artikel funktioniert wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse scheint wieder lieferbar zu sein, der Link im Artikel funktioniert wieder.



Ja, danke für die Info!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> [ANZEIGE]
> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*


Das gefällt mit sehr. Habt ihr schön gemacht, insbesondere auch mit den HF-14 Lüftern. Da kann man schwach werden für den neuen Ryzen 3 Rechner.


----------



## Leuenzahn (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Sieht gut aus. Meines ist gedämmt und hat vorne noch n Zugriff auf eine IDE, bei leiser Hardware wäre das aber auch n Ding, was dir schick ins Zimmer stellen kannst.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Mal eine blöde Frage: Hat der USB Typ C Anschluss an der Front keinen eigenen Stecker, der wie in der Anleitung beschrieben auf das Mainboard gesteckt werden muss? Bei mir sind sonst alle Stecker da, aber den habe ich beim Einbau heute nicht gesehen.


----------



## MS-Patrick (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Hi @Thomas_Idefix

Der USB-C Anschluss hat eigentlich einen Stecker.

Kannst du mir per PN ein Foto der Kabel zukommen lassen, welche bei dir aus der Front kommen?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*

Hi MS-Patrick,

vielen Dank für das Hilfsangebot, ich bin beim Ordnen der Kabel für das Foto auf den fehlenden Stecker gestoßen. Das zugehörige Kabel ist ja dermaßen kurz, dass der Anschluss schlicht auf Höhe der letzten Kabelbinder aus dem Lieferumfang war. Musste das erstmal von den anderen Kabeln trennen und auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses verlegen, um bis zum Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu kommen. 

Als Besitzer des Vor-Vorgängers sind mir einige Sachen als Anregungen für künftige Nachfolger aufgefallen:

Dass die Fronttür ummontierbar ist (habe ich gleich gemacht), ist super. Allerdings fühlt sie sich im Gegenzug etwas wackelig und deutlich weniger wertig an als die des R4. Der Magnetverschluss hat einfach viel satter gegriffen als die aktuelle Lösung. Durch den Gewinn an Modularität ist das nicht wirklich schlimm, aber vielleicht findet ihr ja eine Lösung, einen ummontierbaren Magnetverschluss zu verbauen.

Der Staubfilter in der Front ist (soweit ich es gesehen habe) nicht von den davor befindlichen Lamellen trennbar. Beim R4 konnte man den Staubfilter einfach separat aus seiner Halterung ziehen und einfach von beiden Seiten einmal abbürsten, schon war er perfekt sauber. Das stelle ich mir hier durch die Lamellen unnötig schwierig vor, wird die Praxis dann zeigen.

Die Lüftersteuerung ist cool, allerdings wäre mir persönlich wohl die Lösung aus dem R4 mit einem kleinem Schalter in der Front lieber gewesen. Da bei meinem Ryzen die CPU-Temperatur, schon ohne dass ich explizit was am PC mache, gerne mal um ein paar Grad in beide Richtungen Achterbahn fährt, habe ich die Lüfter nun relativ konstant eingestellt, damit der PC im Idle nicht dauernd lauter und leiser wird, wie es mir beim CPU-Lüfter zu Beginn schon passiert ist. Lieber würde ich sie nach der Grafikkarte (dem eigentlichen Wärmeerzeuger) steuern lassen, aber das bietet mein Board leider nicht, soweit ich weiß.
Beim alten Gehäuse liefen sie einfach immer auf 7 oder sogar nur 5 Volt und wenn ich beim Spielen gemerkt habe, dass es etwas warm wurde, hat es keine 2 Sekunden gedauert, sie höherzuschalten. Bin mal auf meine künftigen Erfahrungen gespannt, aber aktuell würde ich vermutlich dazu tendieren, dass ihr künftig gerne auch wieder den Schalter verbauen könnt. 

Die zweite Glastür erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, da auch mit Kabelmanagement auf der Rückseite der Kabelsalat nicht komplett vermeidbar ist. Da das geschlossene Seitenteil aber recht günstig nachbestellt werden kann, ist es mir so fast lieber, als wenn man umgekehrt das teure Glas-Seitenteil nachbestellen müsste.

Das Netzteil ist nun durch den Tunnel natürlich schlechter erreichbar als vorher, im eingebauten Zustand einfach so mal ein modulares Kabel zu ergänzen oder zu entfernen ist nicht wirklich möglich. Da es aber ohne Werkzeug jederzeit nach hinten rausgezogen werden kann, ist es den Gewinn an Optik wohl wert.

Super finde ich die Befestigung der Seitenteile. Beim R4 wurden sie teils von der Seite, teils von hinten an ihren Platz geschoben, was manchmal etwas fummelig war, wenn sich beim Zuschieben trotz aller Vorsicht ein (dünnes) Kabel an der Tür verfangen hat und dann "eingeklemmt" wurde. Dass sie jetzt mehr von der Seite gedrückt als von hinten geschoben werden müssen, finde ich super und beugt dem vor!

Den Deckel auf der Oberseite fand ich aus Stabilitäts- und Geräuschgründen erst schade, habe ihn aber schnell lieben gelernt. Das R4 war oben noch zu und den CPU-Stromstecker in den Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu bekommen, war immer wieder ein Krampf. Dass ich nun nach ein paar Schrauben von oben komplett reingreifen kann, macht das kinderleicht. Sollte die Lautstärke im Betrieb nicht merklich verglichen mit zuvor drunter leiden, ist das genial.

Generell lässt sich noch mal mehr als beim R4 werkzeuglos befestigen. Die Seitenteile, das Netzteil, alle Festplatteneinschübe, (theoretisch) die Grafikkarte, etc. Das war beim R4 schon recht gut und hat mich nochmal positiv überrascht.

Und natürlich ist auch der standardmäßige USB-C Anschluss an der Front super (nur warum immer noch USB 2 verbaut wird, obwohl alles komplett kompatibel ist, ist mir ein Rätsel...).

Alles in allem scheint es mir wie ein super Gehäuse, mit dem ich viel Spaß haben werde.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Hi MS-Patrick,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Hilfsangebot, ich bin beim Ordnen der Kabel für das Foto auf den fehlenden Stecker gestoßen. Das zugehörige Kabel ist ja dermaßen kurz, dass der Anschluss schlicht auf Höhe der letzten Kabelbinder aus dem Lieferumfang war. Musste das erstmal von den anderen Kabeln trennen und auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses verlegen, um bis zum Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das sehr konstruktive Feedback! Einige deiner genannten Punkte wollten wir sogar umsetzen (wie der 5/7/12V-Schalter an der Front für die Lüftersteuerung), aber nicht alles war bei der PCGH-Edition möglich, im Fall mit dem Schalter hätte man gravierende Änderungen am Gehäuse samt den Gussformen vornehmen müssen. Ich fand hier die alte Lösung auch viel besser. Wir schauen mal, was man bei einem neuen R-Gehäuse anders machen kann, auch wenn ein Fractal Design Define R7 aktuell wohl noch weit weg ist.


----------



## MS-Patrick (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit zwei getönten Tempered-Glass-Seitenteilen [Werbung]*



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Hi MS-Patrick,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Hilfsangebot, ich bin beim Ordnen der Kabel für das Foto auf den fehlenden Stecker gestoßen. Das zugehörige Kabel ist ja dermaßen kurz, dass der Anschluss schlicht auf Höhe der letzten Kabelbinder aus dem Lieferumfang war. Musste das erstmal von den anderen Kabeln trennen und auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses verlegen, um bis zum Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu kommen.
> 
> ...




Auch von mir vielen Dank für das sehr ausführliche Feedback und super das sich das USB-C Kabel dann auch angefunden hat.
Manchmal verstecken sich die kleinen Schlingel in dem ganzen Strang aber auch echt gut.


----------

